# CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD?



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey everyone,
was hoping fellow vortexers who have completed a 16V turbo conversion to post some pictures of there customised Intake Manifolds...
I need one that clears the dipstick,i.e. runners are short enough that the manifold sits just behind the dipstick instead of the front (so to speak like the 1.8T)
Reason why i ask this is because i am doing a custom engine for my show car(audi 80) and i would like a nice turbo manifold.
Was going to get a GOLF 1.8T turbo manifold and chop it up but was advised to see others first then decide what i was doing.
Life is kinda iffy right now in terms of engine choice as i have bought head(fully modified),LCR pistons,cams,etc etc for the 8 valve motor that is currently in it but the interc`ooler plumbing is giving me a headache in terms of planning(would need an MR2 type style intake manifold grafted into the 8 Valve intake manifold in order to clear brake booster etc etc)
well see if you can help me out.
The site has been great so far and i have been getting lots of help
Thanks guys
Sam







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (Wizard-of-OD)*

I'm bored...








































































*MY FAVORITE*








Enjoy,
jason


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (Wizard-of-OD)*

i see my album pics are being visited!
haha.
you can really see the evolution of my fab skills on thoes albums.


----------



## Sleepy Mk1 (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (Wizard-of-OD)*

You could always flip the Jetta manifold and weld it the other way if you want the flange onteh other end.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (Sleepy Mk1)*

well what about a 2 piece manifold?
like welding a plate onto the 16V bottom manifold and a 20V top manifold and just bolting the 2 together.Looks alot cleaner to me.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (Wizard-of-OD)*

that could be done.
IM me if you wanna talk about me doing it.


----------



## RavenGTi (Dec 12, 2000)

not all of them. i made the manifold with the blue "DOHC" and the red "16v", the black one above it is the same manifold.


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: (RavenGTi)*

Im the one who made the "racecraft" one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (zornig)*

pretty sure matrix made the flat top 16v one, zornig made the racecraft one, i made the 1.8t hybrid one, i made the stock plenum 16v chopped one with the green felt in the pic, and the guy above made the other chopped shorty.


----------



## Angular (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

None of those are the Matrix turbo 16V car. But the manifold(s) in question is a modified Audi 5 cyl 20VT intake.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...74922


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (Wizard-of-OD)*

Here are some photos of our short runner 16v Turbo Intakes:
























Hope this helps with some ideas.
-Rich


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (Angular)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Angular* »_None of those are the Matrix turbo 16V car. But the manifold(s) in question is a modified Audi 5 cyl 20VT intake.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...74922
Sweet looking intake...I'd go with this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

which intake has the honda fuel rail on it?


----------



## RavenGTi (Dec 12, 2000)

i made the one with the honda rail


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (RavenGTi)*

post some pics, what honda fuel rail is it? if thats not a sekret


----------



## RavenGTi (Dec 12, 2000)

i dont have any pics of the honda rail. i just picked it off some honda in the junk yard. i think they all have the same spacing (which happens to line up pretty well with the 16v injector spacing). they use smaller injectors though, i had to drill out the injector bosses to fit a bosch type injector. 
if i was going to make another short runner fuel rail though, i would make it out of fuel rail extrusion. i would have to drill out the injector bosses either way, but the extrusion looks better.


_Modified by RavenGTi at 7:32 PM 2-17-2004_


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Hey EIP
whats up,sweet rides...
what i am looking for is a clean OEM look.

Oh, I see, then yeah, use the Audi 4-valve manifold to start with for sure and convert it, it is pretty straight forward, just find a good welder. Good luck with it, let me know if I can help.
-Rich


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (eiprich)*

again the Audi 4 valve manifold places the TB on the firewall.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

All that says is mount a nice big A/W IC under the dash make a nice bulkhead tube for the firewall,be good to *go*.oh nevermind,I see you said "show".....


----------



## Angular (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_again the Audi 4 valve manifold places the TB on the firewall.

There is another Audi 5 cyl 20V manifold with the TB in the center of the plenum exiting to the side. I think it is engine code AAN, whereas the one I used was the 3B intake. This web page might be a good place to start:
http://members.aol.com/c1j1miller/partcompare.html


----------



## CorradoCody (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (Wizard-of-OD)*









I gotta find one like that! I need it to accept an OBD1 VR6 TB and I'm set.
CC


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (CorradoCody)*

that doesnt look OEM.Incase alot of guys have not realised OEM is the look to have.....
that is a good manifold but they have so many skilled welders out there that i dont find anything better looking under my hood than a nice cast Manifold.


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_.Incase alot of guys have not realised OEM is the look to have.....

Dont take this the wrong way but how is it that you determin whats in and out. If you like the cast look fine and i agree it looks good but dont make it seem as though its what everyone else wants.
Good luck finding what your looking for. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (zornig)*

Don't worry Jim I still think you're manifold is A-OK.


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (need_a_VR6)*

I feel better already. My fellings where hurt


----------



## Angular (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (need_a_VR6)*

To each his own, of course... but I like mine better!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (zornig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zornig* »_
Dont take this the wrong way but how is it that you determin whats in and out. If you like the cast look fine and i agree it looks good but dont make it seem as though its what everyone else wants.
Good luck finding what your looking for. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i apologise.What i meant to say was the OEM look was the look i wanted.Angular love the manifold!


----------



## Action Jackson (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (Angular)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Angular* »_There is another Audi 5 cyl 20V manifold with the TB in the center of the plenum exiting to the side. I think it is engine code AAN, whereas the one I used was the 3B intake. This web page might be a good place to start:
http://members.aol.com/c1j1miller/partcompare.html

I didn't find that link to show that the AAN has a center mounted TB on the intake at all. But here are some pics of different 5 cly Audi intakes to clarify.
*AAN*








this one has a fabbed TB, but it is the intake from an AAN








*3B* - notice how the charged air plumbing comes from pass side over the head to the back. Plenum seems to have a 90 degree bend.








*ADU* - AKA RS2 has a similar design to the 3B
















Don't know then engine code on this one, but it's cool and this motor makes 650hp. Must be custom, or extremely rare.









AAN would be the way to go. That is, North America URS4 20vT. Lovely motor.


_Modified by Action Jackson at 5:16 PM 2-19-2004_


----------



## jynssi (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (Action Jackson)*

That last one is 25v engine from typ44 "Talladega"
A non-production-engine.
They drove +400km/h with that in Talladega speedway.
Sucks as an intake, but pushed kinda descent hp #'s.
Someone post pics of IMSA/TransAm/R8 intakes, or Skoda WRC 20vt 4-cyl one if You don't like reference from 5'ers.


----------



## teknik (Dec 30, 2002)

you guys are right AAN is from the urS4/S6 and has the TB on driver side... 3b and RS2 have the intake on an L pointing to the passenger side...


_Modified by teknik at 3:49 AM 2-20-2004_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (teknik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teknik* »_you guys are right AAN is from the urS4/S6 and has the TB on driver side... 3b and RS2 have the intake on an L pointing to the passenger side...

_Modified by teknik at 3:49 AM 2-20-2004_

what is the probability of finding one of these manifolds for sale?


----------



## Action Jackson (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Find a wrecked URS4.S6 or visit AudiWorld's Original "S" Car FORUM and ask if anyone is selling.
You'll find one, but you'll have to search very hard, and have some good $$ ready. Chances are no one is willing to let the AAN intake go easily or for cheap.


----------



## teknik (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

which one?

I know where there is a AAN already....
I also know where there is a RS2 as well....
but 350-500 seems to be the going rate for a regular 3b manifold... the S stuff goes up from there...
contact Chris at force 5 auto, he can sort you...
http://www.force5auto.com


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

It's worth it though,You get that OEM look..


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_It's worth it though,You get that OEM look..

true...but will it clear my abs box.
So many god damn variables


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

You managed to be an engineer at age 19 but can't figure out how to post pics on a forum?
(img]www.hadtoaskadummy.com/shouldaknown.jpg[/img)
Replace the parenthesis with brackets and use a proper URL and it will post a picture.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_You managed to be an engineer at age 19 but can't figure out how to post pics on a forum?

I find the above amusing.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

>>Tell you what genius...can i email you the pictures and you post them up for me?<<
Sure,anything else you need while I'm at it?You got any emails you want drafted up?








Seriously though,just about every ISP will have space for you to host pics,you just need to get an FTP program to load them up.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_
Seriously though,just about every ISP will have space for you to host pics,you just need to get an FTP program to load them up.

You make it sound like it's programming Tec3 or something.








Go to mydubmedia.com.
create profile.
add photos(it will guide you and you browse straight from you harddrive)
Once you see the photo on the net. right click on the pic and select properties. There will be an address there. That is the exact link to that pic.
(IMG]put the link here [/IMG)
make sure you substitute ( with [
And why you're at college take a basic HTML class


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

That's an alternative but the only thing with that is,it only takes one day for it to become like imagestation or any of the other places that decided not to have remote linking.ISP's give you space,you might as well use it and it'll always be there.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_I'm bored...










Killaman and Racecraft own jooo.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (killa)*

killa's downpipe owns joo


----------



## Sahale (Apr 9, 1999)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (speed51133!)*

haha, you beat me to it


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (Wizard-of-OD)*

Here are some more


----------



## GoGotheParrot (May 14, 2003)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (zornig)*

Looks good as always zornig http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (GoGotheParrot)*

nice work,if you wanted it to have the roughness of an OEM manifold what would you do zornig?


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (Wizard-of-OD)*

Thats a good question. I would probly bead blast it. But its still not going to be a rough as a stock one.


----------



## Corradoboy16vG60 (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (Wizard-of-OD)*

Mine:


----------



## O`GuRu (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (Wizard-of-OD)*

Here's mine. Made by the same person as above.








Air horns made out of billet aluminum.











_Modified by O`GuRu at 1:00 AM 4-13-2004_


----------



## Macho_volks (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (Wizard-of-OD)*

thats awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue Rallye (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (Wizard-of-OD)*

Audi S2 2.2 5 cil. 20V Turbo minus 1 runner with a flange for a 2.8 VR6 TB.
With a modified 1.8 20V fuelrail and 48# Accel injectors.


----------



## Mk1noHID (Dec 16, 2001)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (Wizard-of-OD)*

So this is a chopped lower 16v intake mated to a 20v?
The runners certainly match up real good.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (Mk1noHID)*

i made that intake.
1.8t runners are round, and the 16v runners are oval.
the oval is wider than the 1.8t's runners. the gap was filled in with weld, and the inside grinded flush.
IMHO, its a real cheap "solution". 
the guy that uses it is happy.
edit:
cheap is a good thing in my vocabulary!


----------



## Mk1noHID (Dec 16, 2001)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (speed51133!)*

Got a pic where it´s mounted?
Hacked intakes, stacked headgaskets, we´re on the friggin "Poortex" for cryin out loud


----------



## BlownG (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (Mk1noHID)*

whats the use of the air horn like seen in the other pick? I have seen this in na cars like the zonda or some ferraries. Is it do distribute a equal amount of air? but this would reduce flow on a FI car no?


----------



## BlownG (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (Wizard-of-OD)*

not mine but http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif oh these are crossflow

































_Modified by BlownG at 12:39 PM 4-8-2004_


_Modified by BlownG at 12:40 PM 4-8-2004_


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (BlownG)*

i can always sandblast and have the intake annodized like that


----------



## TCASON (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (Wizard-of-OD)*

If your talking about the one with turbo across it, it's still here and still the same price. I haven't seen anything come close to this yet, as in what you were looking for in a OEM look. It's going up in the classifieds pretty soon!!


----------



## adidas_mc (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (TCASON)*

what formula do you use to determine how much the air bells protrude into the plenum?


----------



## Mrveedubuk (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (Corradoboy16vG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradoboy16vG60* »_ Mine: 









That looks like Tom's (GreenRallye) old manifold?


----------



## Shislerocco (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (Angular)*

some real nice setups i'd like to look into on here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gti24guy (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (eiprich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_Here are some photos of our short runner 16v Turbo Intakes:








Hope this helps with some ideas.
-Rich


Do you sell that a/w intercooler for the 16vt Kit?


----------



## GreenRallye (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (Mrveedubuk)*

Mrveedubuk: yeah! good memory. hehe. 
Here's some pics of my new intake:
















Thomas
Project Rallye 16v Turbo


----------



## TCASON (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Thanks dude.....love your work and stuff but i managed to get one for $120US,the exact same thing you were selling and the welds were done with a TIG welder.I know he is your friend and all but that price was too steep at the time.
 You said you had already found one, what happened to that one?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (TCASON)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCASON* »_ You said you had already found one, what happened to that one?









he was talking about 8V.He wanted to sell me a Chopped 4000QT Manifold for $500US








Found one and paid $120 to have it chopped and sandblasted and Throttle plate welded on.....








I am looking at 16V manifolds now because i have a 2.0 8V Audi that i am Seriously thinking of putting a 16V head on.







But i want to keep the engine bay looking OEM.So far the only mnaifold i see worthy is a chopped AAN manifold.


----------



## TCASON (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (Wizard-of-OD)*

My mistake, your right that was for the 8v, just wondering If you had actually gotten that one, and at that price, I don't think you could have gotten a better deal anywhere. not looking to cause a stink.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (TCASON)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCASON* »_My mistake, your right that was for the 8v, just wondering If you had actually gotten that one, and at that price, I don't think you could have gotten a better deal anywhere. not looking to cause a stink.









Not at that price,I got one at an excellent price though.Javad Shadzi builds hrybid Manifolds with VR6 TB's for like $300.


----------



## TCASON (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (Wizard-of-OD)*

alrighty then, I guess I did not make my statement clear enough! I was refering to your $ 120.00 pc. I would love to see what you get for that kind of money!! Would you show some pic's please!


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (TCASON)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCASON* »_alrighty then, I guess I did not make my statement clear enough! I was refering to your $ 120.00 pc. I would love to see what you get for that kind of money!! Would you show some pic's please!









I would also,im sure it is a nicely ported well thought out piece


----------



## gti24guy (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (Wizard-of-OD)*

Heres wizard's pic











_Modified by gti24guy at 10:31 PM 6-27-2004_


----------



## gti24guy (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (Wizard-of-OD)*











_Modified by gti24guy at 10:46 PM 6-27-2004_


----------



## TCASON (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (gti24guy)*

The last pic is the one I offered, I would like to see your intake after you had it welded, please


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (TCASON)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCASON* »_The last pic is the one I offered, I would like to see your intake after you had it welded, please









sure...
It looks just like that.Can you honestly think that welded on a flange will cost that much?


----------



## TCASON (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (Wizard-of-OD)*

It is not just the flange, the end of the runners has a custom milled pc matched to the ports on the head that was welded then ported, and finished off to look like it came that way, the back side also has custom bolt supports welded on, plus the bungs that were put in where in specific places, this was a very well thought out pc, not just chopped and welded back together. I offered you to buy it, you chose not to, fine, no big deal. I stated before that i had made a mistake on the 8v 16v confusion, and that I had ment you had a good deal at $120.00. you post two pics but do not explain anyting about them, the second one is my partners, I just wanted to let every one know that was not your pc! Now if you don't mind, I still would like to see thie finished pc you got for $120.00


----------



## TCASON (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (Wizard-of-OD)*

Thank you, thats all I was ever asking, I just wanted to see it, I am not looking to pick it apart.


----------



## Angular (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (TCASON)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCASON* »_Thank you, thats all I was ever asking, I just wanted to see it, I am not looking to pick it apart.









FWIW, I probably spent around $150 having the throttle plate welded on and the (six) holes in the intake plenum sealed up on my Audi 20VT based short runner. Also had two AN style weld fittings welded to the plenum for ISV and brake booster lines.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (Angular)*

anymore pics...take the quarreling to IM
by the way...has anyone ever mounted a audi _turbo_ plenum from the 10V onto a 16V lower manifold. Just curious


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (vdubspeed)*

I would think anyone could have gotten that done for 120 bucks.It looks just like a stock 8V manifold with a different t-body mount or am i confused?


----------



## MattyDVR6 (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (vdubspeed)*









What exactly is going on here? Is that a Lysolm blower? Anyone have any info?


_Modified by MattyDVR6 at 3:38 AM 6-29-2004_


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Getting that done to an 8V plenum.If you want...Billzcat1 sells them.

well it's not real hard for the 8V one because you just chop off the 5th runner and weld on a TB plate. I'm talking about cutting off ALL the runners altogether and mounting it to the lower intake manifold from a 16V
Holla,
Jason


----------



## 89_16v (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (vdubspeed)*

how much do the racecraft intake manifolds go for with rail?


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (89_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *89_16v* »_how much do the racecraft intake manifolds go for with rail?

zornig charges like 850 for his intake IIRC


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_
well it's not real hard for the 8V one because you just chop off the 5th runner and weld on a TB plate. I'm talking about cutting off ALL the runners altogether and mounting it to the lower intake manifold from a 16V


If you need a 10v Audi _turbo_ manifold or just the plenum, or just the badge cut out or whatever, let me know and I'll set you up, plus it comes clean and bead blasted







I've got too many of these damn things lying around


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (Wizard-of-OD)*

Here's mine (FOR SALE!).








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








P.S. IM me if interested.


----------



## Angular (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (patatron)*

Hey, Pat. That's the manifold you got from Wing, right? Why you selling it? (Sorry, stupid vortex IM isn't working for me this morning.)


----------



## oversteervw (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_
zornig charges like 850 for his intake IIRC

actually its $800 shipped with TWM inlet bells, $600 w/o the bells and just radiused runners in the plenum. fuel rail included. im sure most have seen pics of what each look like. 
Brady


----------



## 86 gti turbo nitrus (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (Wizard-of-OD)*


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (86 gti turbo nitrus)*

hey guys here is mine built by Todd (TCASON) at RT Performance (see sig for site). He does some of the best work I have seen and this manifold is awesome. I have dyno'd at over 300whp. So I know that is works too. I know that is not the stock look that Wiz is looking for but in my oppinion it is one of the best looking and nicest on the market. If you are interested contact Todd he can get one built for you quick. He includes the fuel rail and the T-body flange of your choice. 
ENJOY








these are the pics of it installed on my car
































here are some pics of how it is made


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (Wizard-of-OD)*

Well I will tell you from one show car builder to another....The shinny gets you points. You need to have the most "BLING" you can to attrach the judges. A wise man once said "America's favorite color is SHINNY!"
Take it or leave it this is just something that I have noticed over the last two years of showing my car. 
Howard


_Modified by JettaT at 6:45 PM 12-12-2004_


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (JettaT)*

On a second note I see above that you seem to be very concerned with the price. 
Take it or leave it again but when building a top notch show car price shouldn't be the first thing on your mind.
Again just my opion


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (JettaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaT* »_On a second note I see above that you seem to be very concerned with the price. 
Take it or leave it again but when building a top notch show car price shouldn't be the first thing on your mind.
Again just my opion









Talking about 2 totally different manifolds buddy...read the entire thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (Wizard-of-OD)*

Not talking about the mani I am running, just building show cars in general. If price is your number one concern you are not going to end up with a winning show car.


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (Wizard-of-OD)*

Cool


----------



## Mrveedubuk (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: CUSTOM : 16V turbo INtake MANIFOLD? (JettaT)*


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

that one has my finger prints all over it


----------

